

Start to scale - romanm
http://highscalability.com/blog/2009/10/7/how-to-avoid-the-top-5-scale-out-pitfalls.html

======
hlizard
It is always good on the power points, how mysql will scale for terras of data
will this replication over 4,5 or 10 servers really survive.

------
diablo_r
Thanks, good for the beginners

